# Xorg : problème d'installation (no screens found)

## Miceldars

Bonjour.

J'essaye d'installer gnome en suivant le guide du site, la première étape étant d'installer xorg.

J'ai donc suivi le guide disponible ici https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Xorg/Configuration/fr#using_startx, sauf que j'ai un soucis. Lorsque je lance startx, j'obtiens :

```
Fatal server error:

no screens found

(EE) 

```

J'ai regardé le début de la partie "Configurer Xorg", mais ils parlent d'un fichier que je n'ai pas : /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d n'existe pas chez moi.

Du coup je sais pas bien quoi faire   :Confused: 

J'ai bien créé un fichier /etc/portage/package.use avec "x11-base/xorg-server udev" dedans, et je vous mets le contenu de mon fichier make.conf :

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically                                         

# built this stage.                                                                                               

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more                                           

# detailed example.                                                                                               

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"                                                                                    

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"                                                                                              

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.                                      

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.                                   

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                         

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the                                   

# profile used for building.                                                                                      

USE="bindist"                                                                                                     

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo"                                                                 

SYNC="rsync://rsync3.fr.gentoo.org"                                                                               

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"                                                                                             

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"
```

----------

## ayame99

Bonjour,

         Je ne suis pas un expert mais s agit il d un portable ou fixe?

 *Quote:*   

> USE="bindist"

  me parait vraiment tres minimaliste

peut etre a rajouter dans ton make.conf

```
LINGUAS="fr"
```

pas mal de paquet utilise cette variable (rien à voir dans ton problème bien sur)

rajoute un lspci -v histoire de voir la carte graphique

 *Quote:*   

> J'ai regardé le début de la partie "Configurer Xorg", mais ils parlent d'un fichier que je n'ai pas : /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d n'existe pas chez moi. 

 

extrait du wiki

 *Quote:*   

> Les fichiers de configuration dans xorg.conf.d devraient être considérés comme un "dernier recours". Il est hautement désirable de fonctionner sans configuration spéciale si possible. 

 

```
emerge -pv xorg-drivers
```

te donne quoi? (post le resultat)

ex:

```
[ebuild     U  ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.14 [1.13] INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -joystick -mutouch -penmount -synaptics -tslib -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa -apm -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx (-geode) -glint -i128 (-i740) -intel -mach64 -mga -modesetting -neomagic -nouveau -nv (-omap) (-omapfb) -qxl -r128 -radeon -radeonsi% -rendition -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -via -virtualbox -vmware (-voodoo) (-ark%) (-newport%) (-s3%) (-sis%)" 0
```

----------

## Miceldars

C'est un fixe.

C'est une carte graphique intégrée (c'est une machine d'IUT) :

```

VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82Q35 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
```

Résultat de emerge -pv xorg-drivers :

```

[ebuild   R    ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.13  INPUT_DEVICES="evdev -acecad -aiptek -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -joystick -keyboard -mouse -mutouch -penmount -synaptics -tslib -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -geode -glint -i128 -i740 -mach64 -mga -modesetting -neomagic (-newport) -nouveau -nv -nvidia (-omap) (-omapfb) -qxl -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware (-voodoo)" 0 kB

```

----------

## xaviermiller

Au niveau du noyau, as-tu activé les pilotes DRM Intel ?

----------

## Miceldars

Il me semble que oui, mais en module je crois. Je vérifierai quand je pourrais.

----------

## xaviermiller

si un framebuffer non-intel est actif (vesafb par exemple), il pourrait entrer en conflit avec intel. Vérifie bien cela aussi.

----------

## Miceldars

J'ai tout désactivé dans 

```
--Support for framebuffer devices
```

 j'ai activé

```
 Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support
```

 (je l'ai mis dans le noyau, pas en module), et j'ai activé 

```
<*>  Intel 8xx/9xx/G3x/G4x/HD Graphics

    [*]    Enable modesetting on intel by default
```

Par contre j'ai pas trouvé de truc DRM Intel.

Bon j'ai recompilé le noyau comme ça, et quand je boot la police de caractère est beaucoup plus petite qu'avant.

Quand je lance startx, j'obtiens 3 terminaux blancs un peu en vrac, donc j'imagine que ça marche :p . Ca me marque juste 

```

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: ligne59: twm : commande introuvable

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: ligne60: xclock : commande introuvable
```

Suffit que j'installe ça et ça sera tout bon à priori. Merci.

Par contre j'ai uen autre question (rien à voir, mais tant qu'à faire) :

Je veux installer PHP5 sur la machine, mais quand je lance emerge php, j'obtiens (entre autre) :

```
  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    truetype? ( gd ) exif? ( gd )
```

Pourtant, dans mon fichier /etc/portage/make.conf j'ai bien :

```
USE="bindist apache2 mysql cgi pam ssl xml truetype exif"
```

----------

## xaviermiller

De rien  :Smile: 

Le message dit que si tu as truetype ou exif, il faut aussi définir le USE gd.

si tu as d'autres questions, ouvre un nouveau sujet STP.

----------

